
Rust language is too hard to learn and use, says user survey India - jjude
http://www.computerworld.in/news/rust-language-too-hard-learn-and-use-says-user-survey
======
temporallobe
I know nothing about Rust beyond what it generally is, but how can one be
expected to be proficient in a language in only a few week or even months? I’d
say you need at least 3-6 months of solid usage in any language before you
become “proficient” but it could take years or even a lifetime to truly master
one. And of course that really depends on your background and previous
experiences with programming languages in general. Is Rust really that hard?

